# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  khách sạn SKY LUCK HOTEL vũng tàu khai trương  giảm 30 %

## KHACH SAN VUNG TAU

SKY LUCK  HOTEL
TƯNG BỪNG KHAI TRƯƠNG GIẢM ĐẾN 30%GIÁ PHÒNG
(29/8 – 29/12/2011)

Kính Gửi: Quý khách du lịch Vũng Tàu.
Trước tiên, Ban Quản Lý Sky Luck  Hotel  Vũng Tàu xin gửi tới Quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành đạt.
      Sky Luck  Hotel sở hữu vị trí yên tĩnh, thơ mộng ngay trong Thành Phố Biển Vũng Tàu, Cách Bãi trước 200m và Nằm trên trục đường Hoàng Hoa Thám - Phường 2 - thành phố Vũng Tàu là trung tâm dịch vụ du lịch sôi động nhất Vũng Tàu với các điểm tham quan:  Đình Thắng Tam – Nơi Thờ Cá Ông, Ngôi Chùa Cổ Linh Sơn Cổ Tự, Trường đua chó, các nhà hàng, quán bar sôi động nhất Vũng Tàu. Sky Luck Hotel là khách sạn đạt chuẩn 2 Sao Mới Khai Trương tại Thành Phố Biển Vũng Tàu ngày 29/8/2011. 
Với  30 phòng được thiết kế trang nhã và hiện đại có tầm nhìn Biển và Thành Phố và Núi, trong đó có 08 Căn Hộ Cao Cấp cho thuê, 13 phòng Double và 09 Phòng Triple, Family, dành cho 4 khách – 8 khách.
Tất cả các phòng đều được trang bị đồng bộ với đầy đủ tiện nghi: Điều hòa không khí, Tivi 21 inch Truyền hình vệ tinh/Truyền hình cáp, Tắm nóng lạnh, Mini bar, Thang máy, Wifi, Gara ôtô và các dịch vụ du lịch khác (Taxi, thuê xe máy, xe đạp đôi, vé tàu cánh ngầm, vé máy bay…)

Bảng Gía phòng Niêm Yết Khách Sạn
(Giảm 30% Gía phòng Từ Thứ 2 – Thứ 6)

STT	Loại phòng - Số lượng phòng - Giá niêm yết - Giá giảm 30%

I.	Dịch vụ lưu trú/Services					
1.	Phòng hướng phố/City view					
1.1	Suite (1giường 1m8) 	12	680.000	500.000	02	
1.2	Deluxe (2 Giường đôi 1.6m)	06	930.000	650.000	04	
2.	Phòng hướng núi, biển/Mountain-beach view	Trang thiết bị loại I	
2.1	Deluxe (1giường 1m8) 	07	540.000	400.000	02	
2.2	Deluxe (2 Giường đôi 1.6m)	06	785.000	600.000	04	
3.	Đầy đủ tiện nghi/Furnished	
3.1	Superior (4 Giường đôi 1.6m)	01	1.360.000	950.000	08	
II.	Căn hộ/Apartment	
1. 	Hướng phố + hướng núi biển/City view + mountain-beach view	
1.1	Thuê ngày/daily	05	1.300.000 	900.000		02	
2.	Hướng núi, biển/Mountain, beach view				
2.1	Thuê ngày/daily	03	1.040.000	
800.000	02	
	Tổng Cộng/Total	40			    110 Khách


Mức giá trên đã bao gồm:
- Phòng tiêu chuẩn dành cho 02 khách/phòng.
- 5% phí phục vụ và 10% thuế Giá Trị Gia Tăng.
- Miễn phí sử dụng Wi-fi.
- Nước uống khi nhận phòng.
- Quý khách có thể nhận phòng sớm khi khách sạn còn trống phòng.
Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp đoàn khách của Quý Khách tại Sky Luck Hotel!
Quý Khách vui lòng gửi booking đặt phòng trực tiếp cho chúng tôi sớm nhất để có giá tốt: 
Thanks & Best regards,

          Thông Tin Liên Hệ: 
NGUYEN TRONG XUAN (Mr.)
          Sales Executive
       Skyluck Hotel 
Add: 12 Hoàng Hoa Thám, P2, TP. Vũng Tàu
Cell: 01685.115.415.
Email: phuxuanvt@gmail.com 

            Trân trọng kính báo !

----------

